# FreeBSD 10 i386 release won't properly install



## sambucuself (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello,
I've tried installing FreeBSD 10 i386 release, from disk1.iso, bootonly.iso and .img for memstick but the same problem presents itself (I've checked the hashes after downloading the images). I'm running these tests in KVM/QEMU on Ubuntu Linux 64 bit.

After the installation "succeeds" the file /etc/devd.conf reports an error during first boot - something about not being parseable, and when looking at the file (the boot process continues, but it doesn't generate the host keys and probably other tasks don't complete). The file is obviously corrupted, when looking at it I get a bunch of @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ characters at the end.

The problem that this imposes is that it is impossible to install pkg tool by using `pkg -vvv` because the downloaded archive fails the check. I'm not sure if this is due to my configuration QEMU/KVM running on 64bit Ubuntu but I thought I should report this here. I downloaded a 64bit bootonly.iso and installed without a problem.

Best regards,

Marko Radojcic


----------



## naali (Apr 1, 2014)

Same thing happens with VirtualBox with both Windows and FreeBSD host OS. The only thing that solved it for me, was to use ZFS instead of the default UFS.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 1, 2014)

Please enter a PR.  Repeatable problems are usually a bug.


----------

